
Christmas Traditions That Originated from the Vikings - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/scandinavian-christmas-traditions-originates-vikings/
======
eesmith
I don't think I can trust this piece at all.

For example, the 12 days of Christmas was established in 567 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmastide#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmastide#History)
, which is well before both the Vikings and the Christianization of
Scandinavia.

